# BIG NEWS for Ace!



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)




----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

[attachment=36524:bravo.gif][attachment=36524:bravo.gif]

Congratulations!


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

WOW!!! what amazing news!! congratulations! there's no doubt. he's definitely got the right stuff.


----------



## carolicious (Feb 25, 2008)

:aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: 

CONGRATULATIONS!! This is SO exciting! I don't know why I'm so excited, Ace isn't even mine! LOL, just excited for you and having another champion on spoiled I guess! YAY, Go ACE!!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh wow!!!! Great news!!!!

[attachment=36525:Congrats...utterfly.jpg]


----------



## phoxxymaltese (Jan 6, 2007)

Way to go, ACE!!!!! Congratulations you two!


----------



## Alvar's Mom (Mar 5, 2007)

Oh WOW! CONGRATULATIONS!!! :chili:


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

Oh my goodness my heart is going pitter patter. I am so excited for you all Andrea. :wub: :wub:


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

OMG Andrea!!!!!!! I'm so happy happy for you and Ace-what an accomplishment :chili: :chili: :chili: I bet that just made your weekend. :biggrin: Aw, I bet you can't wait to have your little man back home :wub:


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

Congrats to you and Ace!! That is a huge accomplishment!!! I cant wait to see pics of your little man!


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

[attachment=36533:emo_6607...3qn7dbc0.gif] This calls for the happy dance!!!!!!!! [attachment=36528:aCC_cHobbesDance.gif][attachment=36529:aFu_ChickenDance.gif] [attachment=36532:aFu_PenguinsDance.gif] [attachment=36531:aFu_ImHyper.gif] [attachment=36530:aFu_ElmoDance2.gif]


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

:chili: :chili: Geez! That is wonderful! Way to go little Ace Man! That was really fast! :chili: :chili:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Way to go!! Yahoo!!! I'll join in the happy dance!! :chili: :chili: :chili:


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

Thank you to everyone who commented so far! I am very happy and so grateful to Dian for all her help and for such beautiful dogs! :wub: :wub: This is our first champion, but certainly not our last! I am very excited to continue to better the breed and to exhibit such beauty or as Lynne says, poetry in motion!


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Congrats :aktion033: :aktion033: . Ace :wub: has always been a champion to me.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

YAY to little Ace! He certainly is a champion! I knew it when I saw him. :chili: :chili: :chili: You must be so proud, Andrea!


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

Congratulations!!! That's terrific! :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033:


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

Wow, Congrats :aktion033: that is a great news :chili:


----------



## emmie0527 (May 4, 2007)

Congratulations!


----------



## schatzi's mom (May 13, 2007)

Wow Congratulations!!!! You guys deserve it :aktion033:  :aktion033:


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

Thank you so much! :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

wow!! huge congrats to you and Dian!! Dian sounds like a wonderful (and generous) woman!


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Congratulations! That's wonderful! :aktion033:


----------



## DarcysDad (Apr 15, 2008)

*Congrats on the great news ! ! ! :aktion033: *


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

That's great! Congratulations!!!!!


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

This is such exciting news!! So, so happy for you, Dian and Ace!!!


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

WOW!!!!!!!!! Congratulations, that seemed so fast. I know how excited you must be. Way to go ACE. :chili: :chili: :chili: That Ace is one gorgeous fellow. :aktion033: :aktion033:


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

congrats andrea, dian and ACE !!!!! :chili: :aktion033:


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Wow :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: Congratulations Andrea and Ace, that is fantastic news :chili: :chili: :chili: 

Way to go Ace and Dian, well done :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033:


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!! :chili: :chili: How exciting!!!! I'm so thrilled for you Andrea!!!! We need some new Ace, or should I say, Champion Ace pictures. Maybe some reunion pictures from when you pick him up!!!! :chili: :chili:


----------



## wolfieinthehouse (Dec 14, 2007)

Wow!

Bravo! :aktion033: 

Congratulations!!!!!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Whoo Hooo........You go Ace!!!!! I am soooo excited to hear this news!!!!! CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

Thank you again everyone who responded !!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:chili: :chili: :chili: no surprise he's stunning, can't wait till Nationals :chili:


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Congrats!


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

Andrea , Ace looked like a WINNER from day one :wub: CONGRATULATIONS on your collective victory :chili: :chili: :chili: Sarah


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

What show was Dian at this weekend? Ace is a very nice little dog. He will be a great asset to your breeding program.

Tina


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

:aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: Way to go! Sounds like a celebration is in order!!! :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: 


I hope Ace wins big at the Nationals now...... :chili:


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

Thanks again to everyone who responded! :grouphug: It's so exciting to all involved..Me, my husband, Dian and Ace


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

:chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :aktion033: :aktion033: 

He's a C-H-A-M-P-I-O-N. I'm so excited for you. He's so deserving of this Championship as he's such a pretty boy. 

And remembers -- he's your first. And if you remember -- My first Lhasa Champion was Ch. LynnLaine's Ace In The Hole. And look where that took me. :biggrin: 

I'm just so, so, so excited for you. :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

WOW!!!

That is fantastic!!!

Congrats to everyone and can't wait to see some reunion pics


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

Congratulations!!!! :aktion033:


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

What GREAT news!!! :chili: :chili: Congrats to Ace!!!!! :aktion033:


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

I know ACE is just the first of many. He is an awesome little man and he is going to help you reach for your dreams.

I feel privleged that I was able to share in your big moment. I am so glad we called at such a fortuitous time and got to be one of the first to know. Huge hugs.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

that is just sooo awesome!! Congrats!


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

OMG that is so exciting!
We already knew Ace was a Champion but now everyone will know  He's an amazing dog.


----------



## jadey (Nov 2, 2006)

CONGRATS ACE! ANDREA! :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: he is so adorable i cant wait to see pictures of him when he comes back home


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

YAAAAY

Congrats :aktion033: I m so happy for you and Ace


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

:chili: :biggrin: :chili: 

Thats teriffic news. CONGRATS. :thumbsup:


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

:chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: ACE TRULY IS A STAR :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili:


----------



## Cathy (Mar 19, 2006)

Congrats on Ace's quick championship! Way to go Andrea! He's a lovely boy who I hope sires lots of little Aces for you. I'm sure it will be wonderful to have him home again.
:chili: :chili: :chili: 

Cathy


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

Well, Ace won another Major today even though he didn't need it  But now he is going to be able to chill out until I pick him up next week.  
Thank you all again for the sweet compliments on Ace!!


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

Woooohooooo!!!!!!!!!!! Congrats!!!!!!!!!!! :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili:


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

Andrea, Ace is a surely a champion!!!
You MUST take pics when you pick him up!
How long has he been gone?
You surely must miss the little guy.
Cheers to you!!!
Bravo Dian!!!


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

Ace has been gone since December, so you can be sure we are missing him! I am also looking forward to seeing Dian again! 
I'll definitely be taking some pictures when he comes home!


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

I'm SO EXCITED FOR YOU ALL!!
CONGRATULATIONS!! :grouphug: :chili: :chili: :chili:


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

Thanks Jennifer, looking forward to seeing you Nationals!


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

OMG-there is no stopping Ace now! That is just A-W-E-S-O-M-E!!!!!!!!


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

Congrats that is wonmderful news! Can't wait to see the championship photo.


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

Congratulations on the first of many championships for you and your brood! Looking forward to the reunion pix :wub:


----------



## PuttiePie (Nov 22, 2006)

BRAVO!! Well done!!


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

Thank you so much to everyone! I'm excited to see him again next week!!


----------

